# New Fireman NightBreaker pre-order it as you like it



## SteveJ

I got an email today from BALL about the new Fireman NightBreaker.
You can make it almost all custom as you like it.
Nightbreaker
I put one like this on my wish list,















Now I have to get the money before the pre-order deadline, 12July2018.
This outfit is going to make me go broke.


----------



## Karkarov

I think the dials on these are a little too much or too little, but they are definitely nice watches, and at a very good price for a ball. If I didn't already own a fireman racer I would probably be seriously considering it. The blue dial with orange tritium especially.


----------



## morrison2951

Nice!


----------



## Eurypylus

I prefer white dial, but silver is okay. The the red edge on the dial is just too much for me :-(


----------



## SteveJ

Karkarov said:


> I think the dials on these are a little too much or too little, but they are definitely nice watches, and at a very good price for a ball. If I didn't already own a fireman racer I would probably be seriously considering it. The blue dial with orange tritium especially.


I don't own a fireman yet so this seems to be a good chance to get one for a good price. I am also not set in stone about the dial or tritium color either.


----------



## SteveJ

Eurypylus said:


> I prefer white dial, but silver is okay. The the red edge on the dial is just too much for me :-(


LOL! The red quadrant is what most appeals to me on the silver dial. To each his own right? But the blue dial is also possible. There are six weeks or so to decide.


----------



## SteveJ

More pictures from the Fireman NightBreaker pre-order offer.
(ALL photos by and property of Ball)
Nightbreaker


----------



## watchman1221

Now THAT is a cool watch- thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Drudge

A blue dial with white tritium would be pretty cool in my opinion. On that note anyone have any decent/HQ real world pictures of a white tritium watch?


----------



## Level.5x

idk about this one...these dials are not attractive.


----------



## cpana2001

I really want those gas tubes, but not with that dial.


----------



## primerak

They offer a custom engraving on the caseback as well, interesting option but could hinder flipping it eventually should you make it to personalized. Probably best to leave it blank if you have the flipping bug. hmmm.


----------



## timefleas

Another really unattractive watch--it looks like the new owners of Anonimo have been lending their (lack of) expertise in watch design to Ball...don't get the huge numbers, the Cyclops--the whole package--at all. The version without the huge numbers is slightly better, but don't get the red 15 minute arc for what is otherwise a pretty generic style watch.


----------



## Karkarov

timefleas said:


> Another really unattractive watch--it looks like the new owners of Anonimo have been lending their (lack of) expertise in watch design to Ball...don't get the huge numbers, the Cyclops--the whole package--at all. The version without the huge numbers is slightly better, but don't get the red 15 minute arc for what is otherwise a pretty generic style watch.


I really don't get why everyone hates the cyclops. I have one on my Fireman, it does not even come close to "dominating" the dial, and it is the easiest watch to read date on that I own by far. I could understand if it were super huge, or protruding a large distance off the crystal, but it isn't doing either of those things, and it isn't blocking any particular feature from being seen on the dial.


----------



## chronomaticaddict

Yes, I'm in love with this watch too! Just bought the bronze star and now trying to figure out how to come up with the money for this!


----------



## redsi00

Nice looking watch!


----------



## SteveJ

Level.5x said:


> idk about this one...these dials are not attractive.


Without any doubt, taste is a matter of individual preferences.
I like them, but it certainly does not upset or offend me that other folks such as you do not.
ALWAYS buy and wear what YOU like.
I will do the same.


----------



## SteveJ

chronomaticaddict said:


> Yes, I'm in love with this watch too! Just bought the bronze star and now trying to figure out how to come up with the money for this!


LOL! I'm in the same boat.
I'm waiting on my Engineer III King right now and then they went and did this to me.
Oh well ... life is short. Buy what you like NOW.


----------



## Level.5x

SteveJ said:


> Without any doubt, taste is a matter of individual preferences.
> I like them, but it certainly does not upset or offend me that other folks such as you do not.
> ALWAYS buy and wear what YOU like.
> I will do the same.


The dial just seems so disjointed to me. Immediately when I saw that first photo of the white dial, it made me think of a really obscure Orient reference. Or Seiko even. I tried Googling some old Orient models to see if I found what I had mentally drawn reference to in my mind and this was the closest I could find:









I think it has something to do with that eccentric minute track and random colors. I'm not saying this Ball Fireman Nightbreaker looks anything like this Orient but the styling is just too all-over-the-place for my liking.

The dial seems disjointed mainly due to the circular inner dial with a boxy/all straight-lined minute track. The colors just don't match either...particularly with this model:









I'm not looking to persuade anyone from buying this watch, I just wanted to explain my thoughts a little better. Maybe help illustrate what those who are not a fan are seeing when they look at this one. I still think it's a tremendous value if you like the dial.

I'm a huge fan of the brand. My Ball Fireman Racer with Blue enamel is my favorite watch and my most worn watch since purchasing in January.

I even wore it today for Fireman Friday...


----------



## Alan From New York

My Ball Engineer III Silver Star arrived a few days ago and while it doesn't contain a chronometer movement and on second (and third) thought I should have ordered the bronze, I am a happy camper. So much so that I started looking for a second Ball. I looked at the current lineup and decided, as I did years ago, that Balls sat squarely across the "too expensive" line. Except for the Nightbreaker, and even fifty bucks cheaper on a strap. I chose the sticks over the arabics on a silver dial and the yellow tritium because, while green shows up best, yellow is number two. Considering that Ball neglected to mention whether the tritium is T100 or T25, yellow seemed the best choice for me. Of course, if the tritium is T100 all around, the choice is academic. I agonized over getting the Firebreaker for a couple of days until I realized I was saving $400+ on the preorder. Barring delays, October can't come soon enough.


----------



## WhoIsI

Good to see that Ball offer the difference tritrium colour of hands and hour index. It will be easier too read the time at night.
Love the red second hand but the RR counter weight is gone!?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

The tall tube is cool. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Level.5x

WhoIsI said:


> Good to see that Ball offer the difference tritrium colour of hands and hour index. It will be easier too read the time at night.
> Love the red second hand but the RR counter weight is gone!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Good catch...I didnt even notice they didnt use the "RR" counter-weight...one of the classiest counter-weights imo.


----------



## SteveJ

Level.5x said:


> The dial just seems so disjointed to me. Immediately when I saw that first photo of the white dial, it made me think of a really obscure Orient reference. Or Seiko even. I tried Googling some old Orient models to see if I found what I had mentally drawn reference to in my mind and this was the closest I could find:
> 
> View attachment 12010882
> 
> 
> I think it has something to do with that eccentric minute track and random colors. I'm not saying this Ball Fireman Nightbreaker looks anything like this Orient but the styling is just too all-over-the-place for my liking.
> 
> The dial seems disjointed mainly due to the circular inner dial with a boxy/all straight-lined minute track. The colors just don't match either...particularly with this model:
> 
> View attachment 12010906
> 
> 
> I'm not looking to persuade anyone from buying this watch, I just wanted to explain my thoughts a little better. Maybe help illustrate what those who are not a fan are seeing when they look at this one. I still think it's a tremendous value if you like the dial.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the brand. My Ball Fireman Racer with Blue enamel is my favorite watch and my most worn watch since purchasing in January.
> 
> I even wore it today for Fireman Friday...
> 
> View attachment 12010914


Nice to know.
Individual tastes are just that, individual.
It's a good thing how BALL can offer such a variety of designs for reasonable prices.


----------



## SteveJ

WhoIsI said:


> Good to see that Ball offer the difference tritrium colour of hands and hour index. It will be easier too read the time at night.
> Love the red second hand but the RR counter weight is gone!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


I doubt that it's gone completely, it probably just isn't used in this specific design.


----------



## Alan From New York

Just noticed the RR counterweight is not on my new Engineer III Silver Star either. Just looked and it's not on the new Engineer Master II Voyager. However, before you start thinking that this only missing from Engineers, it is on the Engineer III King. None of the three is a chronometer, but I'm satisfied with my Silver Star's performance.


----------



## Eurypylus

This is my workhorse. The only automatic white/silver dial with tritium, reasonable waterproof, and not larger than 40mm.



Level.5x said:


> I'm a huge fan of the brand. My Ball Fireman Racer with Blue enamel is my favorite watch and my most worn watch since purchasing in January.
> 
> I even wore it today for Fireman Friday...
> 
> View attachment 12010914


----------



## timefleas

Karkarov said:


> I really don't get why everyone hates the cyclops. I have one on my Fireman, it does not even come close to "dominating" the dial, and it is the easiest watch to read date on that I own by far. I could understand if it were super huge, or protruding a large distance off the crystal, but it isn't doing either of those things, and it isn't blocking any particular feature from being seen on the dial.


Not everyone hates the Cyclops (witness the rather large number of people who are very happy their Rolexes)--I don't like the Cyclops personally because I love a perfectly smooth Sapphire crystal, not a crystal with a bump stuck asymmetrically to one side--it does place inordinate attention on the date, which in fact I really don't need at all, as my sole reason for wearing a watch is simply to tell time--I am otherwise connected, and pretty much always know what the date is--and the Cyclops does in fact dominate the crystal. Besides being asymmetrical, besides marring an otherwise perfectly smooth surface, the Cyclops is also more prone to scratches than any other part of the crystal, and can get some dirt tucked in around the base--so, for me, there are about five reasons why I in particular hate the Cyclops--others of course may differ. As a result, if I had a choice, and I do, I would prefer a watch with no date first, and if it does have a date, then no Cyclops.


----------



## SteveJ

timefleas said:


> Not everyone hates the Cyclops (witness the rather large number of people who are very happy their Rolexes)--I don't like the Cyclops personally because I love a perfectly smooth Sapphire crystal, not a crystal with a bump stuck asymmetrically to one side--it does place inordinate attention on the date, which in fact I really don't need at all, as my sole reason for wearing a watch is simply to tell time--I am otherwise connected, and pretty much always know what the date is--and the Cyclops does in fact dominate the crystal. Besides being asymmetrical, besides marring an otherwise perfectly smooth surface, the Cyclops is also more prone to scratches than any other part of the crystal, and can get some dirt tucked in around the base--so, for me, there are about five reasons why I in particular hate the Cyclops--others of course may differ. As a result, if I had a choice, and I do, I would prefer a watch with no date first, and if it does have a date, then no Cyclops.


LOL!
Just a matter of individual tastes again!
If I had a choice, and I do, I prefer a watch with a day date. 
The cyclops means nothing to me one way or the other. Except that where some folks see unbalance of design I see a cohesive design tension formed by a dynamic asymmetry.
One of my favorite aspects of the WIS world is the diversity of tastes, I find it most excellent that we all have different choices available to us.
What a terrible boring world it would be if we all liked the exact same thing.


----------



## JermyJermJerm

The dial seems to show T, which would mean it's using T100 tritium right? However official Facebook page replied that it's T25. Wouldn't it show T25 if it is T25?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JermyJermJerm

After more reading and a reply from Ball's Instagram account, it is indeed T100, meaning that no more than 100mCi on the watch itself

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bracky72

It might depend on the market it's being sold in. Some countries limit you to t25.


----------



## SteveJ

JermyJermJerm said:


> The dial seems to show T, which would mean it's using T100 tritium right? However official Facebook page replied that it's T25. Wouldn't it show T25 if it is T25?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Good question.
Maybe BALL would tell us all?
I'll try to remember to ask them.
Good question.


----------



## SteveJ

bracky72 said:


> It might depend on the market it's being sold in. Some countries limit you to t25.


I hadn't thought of that.
Very good point.


----------



## SteveJ

JermyJermJerm said:


> After more reading and a reply from Ball's Instagram account, it is indeed T100, meaning that no more than 100mCi on the watch itself
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks for finding this out and letting us all know..


----------



## Alansmithee

Is the case the same as a previous fireman? If so which one? (as I'm trying to work out what it would wear like).


----------



## Level.5x

Alansmithee said:


> Is the case the same as a previous fireman? If so which one? (as I'm trying to work out what it would wear like).


Looks exactly like every other current Fireman model case.


----------



## samanator

JermyJermJerm said:


> After more reading and a reply from Ball's Instagram account, it is indeed T100, meaning that no more than 100mCi on the watch itself
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Your on the Ball forum. Its a T watch. Others use the T100 designation, but Ball has had this long before they (other brands) could use the other designation(T100). There was nothing to find out, it's right on the dial, and that is required by law.


----------



## samanator

Alansmithee said:


> Is the case the same as a previous fireman? If so which one? (as I'm trying to work out what it would wear like).


Actually the standard Fireman case is a 43mm. The Fireman 1 did offer a 40mm and a ladies size case also. This appears to be the a redialed 40mm Fireman Enterprise with the extra numbers and increases size tubes. I personally would opt for the dials without the extra 4,8, 12 on them.

Fireman are excellent watches and on a strap even with a SS case they tend to disappear on the wrist after a few minutes of wear. The case shape seems to be comfortable on all wrist sizes. I like the white tubes they are using on these newer models.


----------



## Alansmithee

samanator said:


> Actually the standard Fireman case is a 43mm. The Fireman 1 did offer a 40mm and a ladies size case also. This appears to be the a redialed 40mm Fireman Enterprise with the extra numbers and increases size tubes. I personally would opt for the dials without the extra 4,8, 12 on them.
> 
> Fireman are excellent watches and on a strap even with a SS case they tend to disappear on the wrist after a few minutes of wear. The case shape seems to be comfortable on all wrist sizes. I like the white tubes they are using on these newer models.


Thanks for the answer, I've never seen one in the wild (Ball are pretty rare in the UK).


----------



## Karkarov

Alansmithee said:


> Thanks for the answer, I've never seen one in the wild (Ball are pretty rare in the UK).


They are pretty rare everywhere, unfortunately. Very undervalued watches, they are great quality. I also echo Samanator, the fireman I have is 40mm, which for me is actually about my low limit, but it wears perfect on my 8" wrist.


----------



## Alansmithee

Karkarov said:


> They are pretty rare everywhere, unfortunately. Very undervalued watches, they are great quality. I also echo Samanator, the fireman I have is 40mm, which for me is actually about my low limit, but it wears perfect on my 8" wrist.


I have small wrists so perfect for me.. wait wait... how did my credit card appear in my hand.


----------



## primerak

I suspect they would wear larger with 48.5 lug to lug?


----------



## Alan From New York

Ordered the silver dial with sticks, but opted for yellow over white markers.


----------



## AdDaMan

I wish there were some real life pics to see the designs properly


----------



## SteveJ

Alan From New York said:


> Ordered the silver dial with sticks, but opted for yellow over white markers.


Very kewl!

Factoid, apples to oranges but still interesting to me, this pre-order costs less than what new G-shock GPW-2000's are going for right now!
I'm just saying ...


----------



## b55er

Also just joined the Ball club. First Ball. Always wanted a trit watch.

Ordered blue face, sticks, white trit.

$820 with shipping


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan From New York

SteveJ said:


> Factoid, apples to oranges but still interesting to me, this pre-order costs less than what new G-shock GPW-2000's are going for right now!
> I'm just saying ...


This explains, a little, why I preordered the "BallBreaker" and not the G Shock. (Although, I did preorder the 2017 Save The Earth Rangeman.)


----------



## Alan From New York

JermyJermJerm said:


> The dial seems to show T, which would mean it's using T100 tritium right? However official Facebook page replied that it's T25. Wouldn't it show T25 if it is T25?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Ball told me the same thing. I'm equally confused.


----------



## Alan From New York

I'm guessing the seconds hand has tritium because the specs show "



15 micro gas tubes on hour, minute and second hands and dial for night reading capability"
so that's 14 for the markers and hour and minute hands and 1 for the seconds hand?


----------



## samanator

Alan From New York said:


> Ball told me the same thing. I'm equally confused.


This has already been answered. There is no T-100 on Ball they use T for >25mci and <100 mci of Tritium (which is what other brands that do not have their own license like Ball use T100 for). If it was T25 then it would have T25 on the dial. There is no difference in the tubes just the total Tritium content on the watch. If this is close to >25mci threshold they could make it both T and T25 by using or removing the second hand tube. Remember it just needs to be some fraction of a MCI over 25 to be a "T" watch. Most "T" or T-100 watches don't come close to the 100mci level unless they have a large number amount of tubes (like a Spacemaster X-Lume which has 80),or they are all very large tubes (Like the EMII Aviator) which is not the case here. My guess is these is very close to the lower limit to be a T watch. Remember if your on the Ball forum we have T watches not T-100 and we had them 8 years before anyone else.


----------



## SteveJ

Alan From New York said:


> This explains, a little, why I preordered the "BallBreaker" and not the G Shock. (Although, I did preorder the 2017 Save The Earth Rangeman.)


You can't go wrong with a Rangeman. I have a couple of master of g g-shocks also, a GW-9400-01 Rangeman, and a new to me used GPW-1000-4A Gravity master just on board this week. It grabs the GPS in less than three minutes where I live! I'll wait until the buzz dies down to even consider any of the new models, (I have a NightBreaker to buy after all ;^).


----------



## Alan From New York

I like the GPS G Shocks, but I don't travel much, so I passed on them. I _have_ become addicted to the Rangeman; I have seven going on eight. Also suddenly enamored with Ball. Since getting the Silver Star, I've ordered a NightBreaker *and* a Hydrocarbon Captain Poindexter which I found at an excellent price. (This covers my Ball desires, I think. More Rangeman? Who knows?)


----------



## AndrewTroutt

Ordered silver dial, with yellow sticks. First Ball, couldn't pass up the savings. Really looking forward to it


Sent from my etch-a-sketch


----------



## Alan From New York

samanator said:


> Most "T" or T-100 watches don't come close to the 100mci level unless they have a large number amount of tubes (like a Spacemaster X-Lume which has 80),or they are all very large tubes (Like the EMII Aviator) which is not the case here. My guess is these is very close to the lower limit to be a T watch.


Thanks for your patience, Michael. So the answer is not T25, T100, or even T. It's simply the size and/or number of tubes? In any case, I'm getting a Poindexter (marked "T" on the dial) which will solidify your answer for me.


----------



## ChuckMiller

That is a great pre-order price!


----------



## jcombs1

Considering ordering the silver indices model, seems like a great price as many used Fireman models are bringing a similar price. One question, has anyone contacted Ball and asked about removing, or not adding, the cyclops? Not a deal breaker, probably, but would prefer no cyclops. I may contact them myself, just curious if someone knows. TIA.


----------



## Level.5x

primerak said:


> I suspect they would wear larger with 48.5 lug to lug?


I think it wears very true to size. The lugs taper way down and really wrap around the wrist. I have 6.75" wrists and find my 40mm Fireman Racer to wear perfect. Excellent lug design.

The lugs contour very similar to my Sinn 556i.


----------



## jcombs1

Update on the cyclops/date magnifier question. I did contact Ball regarding a no cyclops request for this pre order and Malika with Ball replied in less than 24 hours that this was not an option and the watch could not be ordered without a date magnifier. 

Kind of surprised me TBH, I expected to be able to make this change, especially with all of the other customizations they are offering with this pre order.


----------



## Level.5x

Level.5x said:


> I think it wears very true to size. The lugs taper way down and really wrap around the wrist. I have 6.75" wrists and find my 40mm Fireman Racer to wear perfect. Excellent lug design.
> 
> The lugs contour very similar to my Sinn 556i.


For a better look at the cuvature of the lugs on these Fireman series' case, here's a pic:










Perfection!










Case dimensions fit well on 6.75" wrist..


----------



## John Price

Hmm, just got tacit approval from the wife on this one. Showed her the pre-order page and she said, "It's a lot less than the other watches you've bought". So not a "No" then? 

Anyway, I sold my Fireman Racer a while back and do miss it. And this one with the blue dial with white tritium is calling my name. Now, should I go bold and order it with the Arabic numerals or not?


----------



## lalalandrus

i feel like the fireman nigh train has a better color scheme


----------



## dcbill

I was looking to get back into "automatic" watches, having sold my only two a few years ago (and regretting it). I have always wanted a Ball and this seems like as good a time as any... so I ordered the blue face with indexes and green tubes.


----------



## John Price

Order placed - blue with Arabics. Now the waiting begins...


----------



## littlebee

like the white lume


----------



## w4rmk

Those concentric circles are sweet. Nice to see that Ball is paying attention to the little details on the dial.


----------



## jon_huskisson

I'm contemplating a Nightbreaker pre-order too, despite it being more than I was planning on spending on a watch in the near future. I've been admiring Ball's watches from afar for a while, but never taken the plunge, and the pre-order price certainly makes it more tempting.

Things I really like:
The case - when I've looked at Balls at ADs before, the cases were what stood out for me;
Size - 40mm is my sweet spot;
Dial - I really like the concentric circle texture, and I'd definitely be opting for the blue, stick indexes version (for those hating on the dial, is it the numerals version that is putting people off?);
Bracelet - I'm finding it surprisingly difficult to find a blue dial watch I like on a bracelet I'd like to keep it on, but I've liked the bracelet on Balls I've tried on previously. Does this look like the same bracelet as on other models, and if so could anyone care to comment on the quality of the bracelet?

Things that make me hesitant:
White date window - even at the pre-order price I'd typically be wanting a date window that doesn't stand out so much (although I accept that this is more common on blue dial watches);
Cyclops - this is typically a no-no for me, and in combination with the white date window this could be a bit much;
No real life photos - obviously this is part of the compromise for the discounted pre-order price, but always makes me a little nervous to not see how dial colors etc will turn out;
Price - might need to move a couple of watches to justify this purchase.

Anyone want to try to tempt me one way or the other?

Also, _IF_ I was to order one I don't know what color tubes to go for. Can anyone please educate me on how much the different colors show up during daylight i.e. will the yellow and green tubes look distinctly yellow/green in daylight, or will it only become apparent in darker conditions?


----------



## ndrew3

Man this is tough. I've been eyeing used Fireman and Marvelights for a while now but haven't seen any deals to jump on. Any of those models in decent condition seems to still go for ~$1000, which makes this a pretty great deal. Not necessarily a huge fan of either dial unfortunately, that may be the dealbreaker. I also love the second hand counterweight, so unfortunate to see that missing...

but man a big part of me wants one anyways


----------



## jcombs1

jon_huskisson said:


> I'm contemplating a Nightbreaker pre-order too, despite it being more than I was planning on spending on a watch in the near future. I've been admiring Ball's watches from afar for a while, but never taken the plunge, and the pre-order price certainly makes it more tempting.
> 
> Things I really like:
> The case - when I've looked at Balls at ADs before, the cases were what stood out for me;
> Size - 40mm is my sweet spot;
> Dial - I really like the concentric circle texture, and I'd definitely be opting for the blue, stick indexes version (for those hating on the dial, is it the numerals version that is putting people off?);
> Bracelet - I'm finding it surprisingly difficult to find a blue dial watch I like on a bracelet I'd like to keep it on, but I've liked the bracelet on Balls I've tried on previously. Does this look like the same bracelet as on other models, and if so could anyone care to comment on the quality of the bracelet?
> 
> Things that make me hesitant:
> White date window - even at the pre-order price I'd typically be wanting a date window that doesn't stand out so much (although I accept that this is more common on blue dial watches);
> Cyclops - this is typically a no-no for me, and in combination with the white date window this could be a bit much;
> No real life photos - obviously this is part of the compromise for the discounted pre-order price, but always makes me a little nervous to not see how dial colors etc will turn out;
> Price - might need to move a couple of watches to justify this purchase.
> 
> Anyone want to try to tempt me one way or the other?
> 
> Also, _IF_ I was to order one I don't know what color tubes to go for. Can anyone please educate me on how much the different colors show up during daylight i.e. will the yellow and green tubes look distinctly yellow/green in daylight, or will it only become apparent in darker conditions?


I'm likely to pre order this also but not completely certain myself so I'm probably not going to sway you either way. I'd add to your list the 100m WR as a pro and maybe move price to the pro side of the equation.

Yes, it's $800 but that's about what used Firemans seem to bring and they are in short supply and I've moved a couple of watches in the last month so I've got that job completed. Cyclops can be removed but it should be an option and I was surprised when Ball told me it wasn't.

Another bonus to me is that the design seems to straddle the dress/sport Watch vibe perfectly. It's not a dress watch but I don't need one and I do think it could be dressed up with a nice leather strap.

I am also a little confused about what color Tritium to select. I'm going with the silver dial with indices, I think, so I may try the white tubes. Hopefully, someone will provide some insight on this. I've had a couple of Tritium watches and it really doesn't come into play in reasonable day light so not sure it matters all that much.


----------



## jon_huskisson

jcombs1 said:


> Yes, it's $800 but that's about what used Firemans seem to bring and they are in short supply and I've moved a couple of watches in the last month so I've got that job completed. Cyclops can be removed but it should be an option and I was surprised when Ball told me it wasn't.


I think the cyclops being optional would really have tipped the balance for me.



jcombs1 said:


> Another bonus to me is that the design seems to straddle the dress/sport Watch vibe perfectly. It's not a dress watch but I don't need one and I do think it could be dressed up with a nice leather strap.


Completely agree with this. I like how it has a consistent sporty/dressy vibe throughout the design. I see some watch designs that have some sporty elements and some dressy elements in an attempt to achieve this aesthetic, but end up looking a bit mis-matched.

Still contemplating.


----------



## NMTBC

Just saw these photos from ball watch IG (Disclaimer: Not My Original Photos, just for sharing). The yellow lume is pretty nice.... :think: hmmm.... how to cough up the $$$$ that's the question.....

Personally, I prefer the big number version.


----------



## firefighterrjl

Very, very tempting. Although, 40mm is usually a little small for my wrist. I still have 3 weeks to decide. Hmmmm.


----------



## SteveJ

I think that you folks might enjoy reading this IWC article and seeing the photos in it re the Night Breaker.
http://iwmagazine.com/featured-news/20170616/options-highlight-the-ball-fireman-nightbreaker/


----------



## jon_huskisson

NMTBC said:


> View attachment 12202258
> 
> View attachment 12202266
> 
> 
> Just saw these photos from ball watch IG (Disclaimer: Not My Original Photos, just for sharing). The yellow lume is pretty nice.... :think: hmmm.... how to cough up the $$$$ that's the question.....
> 
> Personally, I prefer the big number version.


Hmmm...could that yellow lume look good on the blue dial, or should I play it safe with the white?


----------



## stone1

Hmmmm tempting but it just had to be 40mm. Not my cup of tea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov

jon_huskisson said:


> Hmmm...could that yellow lume look good on the blue dial, or should I play it safe with the white?


The yellow lume would look great on the blue dial I bet. I think it would work well on all the dial's honestly.


----------



## michael8238

Just ordered mine after 2 rounds of Ardbeg...
Silver baton dial on bracelet, white lume, extra red/white nato.
Always interested in a Ball watch, finally pulled the trigger---800 something for a brand new Ball on bracelet? I simply cannot pass this deal...


----------



## jcombs1

michael8238 said:


> Just ordered mine after 2 rounds of Ardbeg...
> Silver baton dial on bracelet, white lume, extra red/white nato.
> Always interested in a Ball watch, finally pulled the trigger---800 something for a brand new Ball on bracelet? I simply cannot pass this deal...


I ordered the same version over the weekend, sans the NATO. $85 for a NATO seemed a tad high to me but it might be the nicest NATO ever made, who knows. I will admit I was tempted but figured I could find a similar NATO for a bit less. Let us know how you like it, in October...


----------



## Elkins45

I'm almost afraid to pounce for fear that the next pre-order will be something I want even more. I really want one with lit numbers and they discontinued the Engineer Master II DLC. I think I may just cross my fingers and save my pennies for one that doesn't just have stick index tubes.


----------



## Betterthere

I resisted as long as I could : blue, indexes, yellow.... engraved Better there


----------



## samanator

stone1 said:


> Hmmmm tempting but it just had to be 40mm. Not my cup of tea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At night all dark colored dials look black. I'd go with the white. It is a new offering that has just been on one other watch so far.


----------



## taike

I could have sworn someone posted a caseback pic, but can't find it now


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Just ordered mine...Black dial, indices, yellow tubes, on the bracelet. Effectively the same watch as this one from the PR photos. My first Ball...can't wait!


----------



## ndrew3

RightYouAreKen said:


> Just ordered mine...Black dial, indices, yellow tubes, on the bracelet. Effectively the same watch as this one from the PR photos. My first Ball...can't wait!


Oh wow, I hadn't seen a pic of the tall tubes like that, they look so nice. Trying to decide if I want one of these or a sinn 104... decisions


----------



## jcombs1

taike said:


> I could have sworn someone posted a caseback pic, but can't find it now


If they have I haven't seen it and I have scoured the interwebz before and after ordering mine to find pics/video.


----------



## jcombs1

ndrew3 said:


> Oh wow, I hadn't seen a pic of the tall tubes like that, they look so nice. Trying to decide if I want one of these or a sinn 104... decisions


Man, those are 2 completely different watches. I'm almost embarrassed to say that I have both on order. Although I went through a significant and healthy consolidation of watches before doing so.
Ball is silver with indices and white Tritium, Sinn 104 is pictured below, not my pic as I don't have it yet.


----------



## bigchrisxxxl

This one is not as interesting to me.


----------



## michael8238

ndrew3 said:


> Oh wow, I hadn't seen a pic of the tall tubes like that, they look so nice. Trying to decide if I want one of these or a sinn 104... decisions


I love the Sinn 104 (especially the new white dial), but this Ball is quite a bit cheaper. To me, a few hundred dollars make all the difference for this mid-tier segment.


----------



## jcombs1

michael8238 said:


> I love the Sinn 104 (especially the new white dial), but this Ball is quite a bit cheaper. To me, a few hundred dollars make all the difference for this mid-tier segment.


Agreed, I likely would not have bought the Ball had it not been for pre-order pricing. I think it's a smart move by Ball to attempt to broaden their customer base to first-time buyers, like me, with a discount. I also think it's a no risk proposition, this watch should flip for little to no loss if necessary. I might not be as fortunate with the Sinn.

I'm anxious to compare these watches when they arrive, I have high expectations for both.


----------



## ndrew3

michael8238 said:


> I love the Sinn 104 (especially the new white dial), but this Ball is quite a bit cheaper. To me, a few hundred dollars make all the difference for this mid-tier segment.


Yeah, it really is quite a big jump. Been looking at used firemen for a while now and it seems basically impossible to find one in good shaped for the preorder price even. Around what lug to lug length would we expect these new firemen to be? Pretty wearable?


----------



## taike

jcombs1 said:


> If they have I haven't seen it and I have scoured the interwebz before and after ordering mine to find pics/video.


Found it on their FB, but I thought I saw it in this thread before


----------



## 3migo

Not a huge fan of this one all around, but I do like the tritium color combo.


----------



## Betterthere

taike said:


> Found it on their FB, but I thought I saw it in this thread before


Interesting as it shows where engraving goes. Mine will say Better there so should not affect value when/if i flip.


----------



## michael8238

ndrew3 said:


> Yeah, it really is quite a big jump. Been looking at used firemen for a while now and it seems basically impossible to find one in good shaped for the preorder price even. Around what lug to lug length would we expect these new firemen to be? Pretty wearable?


I think it's 48.5 lug to lug, which is quite reasonable.


----------



## taike

Betterthere said:


> Interesting as it shows where engraving goes. Mine will say Better there so should not affect value when/if i flip.


Engraving location was what I was interested in. I'm going to put the model name nightbreaker


----------



## Betterthere

taike said:


> Engraving location was what I was interested in. I'm going to put the model name nightbreaker


good idea.... how in the world did you get so many posts in 3 years?


----------



## Sweepsyy

I can't post links but if you go to the Ball Instagram page it's there.

I was really interested in the blue, indexes, white. It could be a bad photo for me but now I am just not as sold.


----------



## ndrew3

Sweepsyy said:


> View attachment 12338629
> 
> 
> I can't post links but if you go to the Ball Instagram page it's there.
> 
> I was really interested in the blue, indexes, white. It could be a bad photo for me but now I am just not as sold.


Hm, was looking at blue/white too but you're right, that pic makes the dial look a bit cheap to me. What about it don't you like?


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Holy cow that wrist model must have a 4" wrist or something to have a 40mm watch hanging over their wrist like that.


----------



## primerak

It's not a flattering pic indeed. The lighting and miniature wrist doesn't help. Too bad they didn't put up a silver dial, as all the renderings look white.


----------



## Betterthere

ndrew3 said:


> Hm, was looking at blue/white too but you're right, that pic makes the dial look a bit cheap to me. What about it don't you like?


What other than 12 4 8 looks cheap? Course at $800 it is cheap.


----------



## Sweepsyy

ndrew3 said:


> Hm, was looking at blue/white too but you're right, that pic makes the dial look a bit cheap to me. What about it don't you like?


The dial design looks a little off, it looks a little to light of a blue too compared to the website pictures. I also don't feel like the white text goes with the swirl design either.



RightYouAreKen said:


> Holy cow that wrist model must have a 4" wrist or something to have a 40mm watch hanging over their wrist like that.


I think it was a lady who posted the picture originally.

All in all I feel like one or two more protoypes/pitures would have been good to get a better feel. However, just you watch (get it ... ha ... ha ... not) people who pre-ordered will get them, post the pictures and I will be jealous as they look amazing


----------



## fatbaldbloke

Seriously considering this. Last day to decide!


----------



## Karkarov

fatbaldbloke said:


> Seriously considering this. Last day to decide!


To be honest if you have any interest in owning a Ball Fireman, and you don't already own one, it is a no brainer. You won't see one this cheap outside of the used market, and this is brand new, from the actual manufacturer.


----------



## jametoo

How does shipping work? I've never ordered a watch directly from Switzerland. I'm concerned about extra fees due to import tax, shipping, etc...Can anyone enlighten me on this? Thanks....


----------



## michael8238

jametoo said:


> How does shipping work? I've never ordered a watch directly from Switzerland. I'm concerned about extra fees due to import tax, shipping, etc...Can anyone enlighten me on this? Thanks....


I think they'll send the whole batch to the US distributor first, and then let them handle the shipment of each individual order (hence no import tax for us to take care of).


----------



## RightYouAreKen

michael8238 said:


> I think they'll send the whole batch to the US distributor first, and then let them handle the shipment of each individual order (hence no import tax for us to take care of).


I think that's right. Even if we do end up having to pay duties, it should be a very small amount. When I bought my $1300 Stowa from Germany there was some discussion about a $25 import duty charged by FedEx, but I don't think I ever got a bill for that.


----------



## Karkarov

michael8238 said:


> I think they'll send the whole batch to the US distributor first, and then let them handle the shipment of each individual order (hence no import tax for us to take care of).


Correct. If you are in the US there will be no import duties, just whatever the cost of the watch is, and normal shipping.


----------



## Elkins45

Last call. Still on the fence. 

First world problems!


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Elkins45 said:


> Last call. Still on the fence.
> 
> First world problems!


----------



## asushane

I went with the blue dial, stick markers, white tubes (felt this was safest on blue dial), bracelet and NIGHTBREAKER engraving. 

After I pay the credit card bill I get the pleasure of trying to forget about it for 3 the next months...


----------



## patrolmi

I'm in. Couldn't resist. It was tough deciding which route to go!!


----------



## taike

patrolmi said:


> I'm in. Couldn't resist. It was tough deciding which route to go!!


And which route did you go?


----------



## ergezen1

It looks like the deal has not been ended yet ! 

After thinking on it for a long time, I ordered white dial and green tubes version few minutes ago.


----------



## jcombs1

Did we get a final count from this thread? I may go back and look.

Edit: I counted 13 orders in this thread, there may be one or two more from the thread started in F71 Affordables. Now the wait begins. 
Question for any one who has pre-ordered from Ball in the past, are their lead-times or expected delivery dates fairly accurate? I guess it will arrive when it arrives but curious if, historically, they've been close.


----------



## Elkins45

I resisted on the gamble that the next preorder would be something I wanted even more. Hopefully we will see the next one in a few days.


----------



## surfuz

I ordered before and it was delayed. 

Btw, noticed that online shop has closed for this model.


----------



## dtc

jcombs1 said:


> Did we get a final count from this thread? I may go back and look.
> 
> Edit: I counted 13 orders in this thread, there may be one or two more from the thread started in F71 Affordables. Now the wait begins.
> Question for any one who has pre-ordered from Ball in the past, are their lead-times or expected delivery dates fairly accurate? I guess it will arrive when it arrives but curious if, historically, they've been close.


14 with mine then, ordered last week at last minute ;-)
Went with the grey arabic dial, white markeres and rubber strap.

Now they're pre-selling the Engineer III Endurance, super nice, lots of variations but the price starts at 1200 CHF.
So after all I'm very happy and waiting until october to do the unboxing. I guess I will have to play with my Halios Seaforth first...


----------



## warsh

I pre-ordered an earlier model that they said would ship in may june and its now enroute due to arrive July 21, so late but not terrible



jcombs1 said:


> Did we get a final count from this thread? I may go back and look.
> 
> Edit: I counted 13 orders in this thread, there may be one or two more from the thread started in F71 Affordables. Now the wait begins.
> Question for any one who has pre-ordered from Ball in the past, are their lead-times or expected delivery dates fairly accurate? I guess it will arrive when it arrives but curious if, historically, they've been close.


----------



## barcomi

My friend pre oredered the black dial. Very tempting


----------



## ovdwatches

Awesome!


----------



## asushane

Has anyone ever modified or cancelled a Ball pre-order? 

I'm second-guessing my blue dial color choice as I've collected a few other blue-dialed watches during this grueling wait.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Just received an update on production. Waiting (im)patiently!


----------



## michael8238

RightYouAreKen said:


> Just received an update on production. Waiting (im)patiently!


Yea I too received the same email this morning.
The blue dial actually looks quite nice...maybe I should have gone with that one


----------



## kissmywhat

asushane said:


> Has anyone ever modified or cancelled a Ball pre-order?
> 
> I'm second-guessing my blue dial color choice as I've collected a few other blue-dialed watches during this grueling wait.


You could always flip it as soon as it arrives, there's a few Aussies I know that couldn't get in on the pre-order because Ball refuse to ship here.


----------



## ergezen1

I contacted to them: changes are not possible at the moment since the watches are in production.



asushane said:


> Has anyone ever modified or cancelled a Ball pre-order?
> 
> I'm second-guessing my blue dial color choice as I've collected a few other blue-dialed watches during this grueling wait.


----------



## asushane

ergezen1 said:


> I contacted to them: changes are not possible at the moment since the watches are in production.


They were able to get special approval and switch mine from a blue to black dial a few weeks ago for me.


----------



## surfuz

It's near mid October. Anyone got contacted regarding delivery ? 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen

surfuz said:


> It's near mid October. Anyone got contacted regarding delivery ?


Nothing for me yet, though I ordered over half way through the pre-order period so I figure I'm probably towards the end of the line.


----------



## jcombs1

surfuz said:


> It's near mid October. Anyone got contacted regarding delivery ?
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Checking email regularly but I've not received notice of delivery either. I'm hoping someone hears something by the end of the week.

I'm at the tail end so I don't expect to see a watch before the end of the month anyway, just anxious to see some pics.


----------



## jcombs1

surfuz said:


> It's near mid October. Anyone got contacted regarding delivery ?
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Checking email regularly but I've not received notice of delivery either. I'm hoping someone hears something by the end of the week.

I'm at the tail end so I don't expect to see a watch before the end of the month anyway, just anxious to see some pics.


----------



## John Price

I'm with those that ordered late in the process (I think) - probably won't see it for a while but want to see real life photos of others' when they get them.


----------



## jon_huskisson

Still no-one received shipping confirmation? I'm another who ordered late, but would be good to know that shipping has started for the early birds.


----------



## surfuz

I'm surprised I'm one of the earliest ? Got the collection notice today. Will post pics once I got it. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

surfuz said:


> I'm surprised I'm one of the earliest ? Got the collection notice today. Will post pics once I got it.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Sweet, I am surprised, not stunned but surprised, that it's taken until the 3rd week of October for a shipping notice.

Really looking forward to your pics and impressions.


----------



## Alan From New York

surfuz said:


> I'm surprised I'm one of the earliest ? Got the collection notice today. Will post pics once I got it.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Just checked and I ordered the watch on June 2, so I'm expecting delivery pretty soon but no email notifications yet.


----------



## surfuz

Forgive my poor photo. Nicer in real life than the marketing pics we have seen. Worth it.









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## bracky72

Nice watch. Blurry picture. Try stabilizing your camera so that it is still when hitting the shutter.


----------



## surfuz

I took a quick pic under office light. Sorry for the blur.

Initial thought is that the blue dial is paler than expected, which is good. Crystal is flat, not domed.

Hands are running right out of the box.

This is one of smaller watch which I got recently. Not sure if this is the right word.. But it looks crisp.. Coz the case is shiny. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

Congrats...what color lume?

Looks like one I ordered.


----------



## surfuz

Green one. Was deciding between white and green.. Chose green eventually 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan From New York

surfuz said:


> Forgive my poor photo. Nicer in real life than the marketing pics we have seen. Worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Night bright?


----------



## Betterthere

surfuz said:


> Green one. Was deciding between white and green.. Chose green eventually
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Did yellow.


----------



## Betterthere

surfuz said:


> Green one. Was deciding between white and green.. Chose green eventually
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Did yellow.


----------



## asushane

Well I'm not seeing mine until November at the earliest. To be fair mine was a last day order. I just received this email:

Thank you for your kind support in the Fireman NightBreaker pre-order program. 

Further to our previous update, your NightBreaker (order: XXXXX) is at the final production stage and we are working at full capacity to make sure it is delivered to you as soon as possible. However, due to the unparalleled success of this model and the over hundred customizable combinations it offered, it has indeed created a bottleneck in our production process. Though the issue has been rectified, unfortunately we have foreseen a delay to our original October delivery schedule and I am sorry to inform you that by the time your order reaches you, it will be in November. Please accept our sincere apology for the inconvenience caused.

Normally once an order is ready to be dispatched from our factory here in Switzerland, it will go through our various branch offices or distributors before arriving at the address specified by the customer. In this case, we are taking effort to reroute the shipping procedure to minimize the effect of the delay.

Words cannot express our gratitude for your appreciation of our timepieces and your support in these innovative pre-order programs. It is the driving force behind our continuous improvement. We will keep you posted once your NightBreaker is ready to be dispatched, in the meanwhile, please do not hesitate to contact us at [email protected] for assistance. 

Warmest regards,
Jenny
*BALL WATCH COMPANY*


----------



## Alan From New York

asushane said:


> Well I'm not seeing mine until November at the earliest. To be fair mine was a last day order. I just received this email:[/QUOTE
> 
> I got the same email this morning and I'm pretty sure mine was a first day order. In a way, I'm pleased that the orders seem to have exceeded Ball's production capabilities. I also keep in mind that other companies introduce watches at Baselworld that don't arrive in stores months later. So it goes.


----------



## surfuz

Betterthere said:


> Did yellow.


This is a nice option too.

Lume wise, the 'tall' doesn't make the tube look brighter. But it does have a nice 3D effect when viewed at an angle.

Find that the watch is rather stiff during winding. I'm placing it in a winder.. Coz pushing out the crown etc seems to be stressing it compared to other Balls I have.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

Got email ...will be in november.


----------



## Alan From New York

surfuz said:


> This is a nice option too.
> 
> Lume wise, the 'tall' doesn't make the tube look brighter. But it does have a nice 3D effect when viewed at an angle.
> 
> Find that the watch is rather stiff during winding. I'm placing it in a winder.. Coz pushing out the crown etc seems to be stressing it compared to other Balls I have.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


3D sounds pretty cool. I can't ever really tell if the lume is bright until I get it home. I haven't ordered any more, holding out for something distinctive. I have a Poindexter (which gets a lot of wear) and a Silver Star and the Nightbreaker on order. That's variety, right?


----------



## RightYouAreKen

I just got the November email too. Bummer, though not unexpected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Alan From New York said:


> 3D sounds pretty cool. I can't ever really tell if the lume is bright until I get it home. I haven't ordered any more, holding out for something distinctive. I have a Poindexter (which gets a lot of wear) and a Silver Star and the Nightbreaker on order. That's variety, right?


The Poindexter is very nice.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan From New York

surfuz said:


> The Poindexter is very nice.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Any model with 20 tritium tubes or more is pretty neat. A little disappointed that all those tubes weren't super bright.


----------



## asushane

surfuz said:


> I'm surprised I'm one of the earliest ? Got the collection notice today. Will post pics once I got it.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Looks like you're the only one of us to get one so far. I'll stay tuned for more of your pics!


----------



## jcombs1

I received the email today that production is delayed and not to expect my watch until sometime in November.


----------



## surfuz

Sorry to hear about the production delay. 
Below is watch on my 6.5" wrist.

Decided that will wesr this for special occasions.

On hindsight, think yellow lume will look better than green lume on it. But it's still good.

The orange tube at 12 o clock position is not very bright.









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## asushane

Looks like a great size.

And a much nicer blue than that one previously released photo of the blue dial on the woman's wrist.



surfuz said:


> Sorry to hear about the production delay.
> Below is watch on my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Decided that will wesr this for special occasions.
> 
> On hindsight, think yellow lume will look better than green lume on it. But it's still good.
> 
> The orange tube at 12 o clock position is not very bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntSp

Somewhat disappointed with the delayed delivery. Especially considering they seem to run a new Pre-Order program every 6 weeks or so. I'd be much more convinced of their commitment to deliver, if they stopped offering new pre-orders until they had solved the production and delivery issues. I guess I had a much higher expectation from a Swiss company to "run on time".

FWIW, I ordered on June 2, and still received the delayed 'till November email just yesterday.


----------



## surfuz

I ordered mine around 23rd June, later than you.

I think the previous preorder Road master is very popular.. Maybe this snowballed the delay.

Suspect that they not only go by order date.. They group by the market too. The one the Swiss watch exports jumped 90%..

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## JermyJermJerm

Did it arrive without any notification? Or was there an email about delivery (not delay)?


----------



## surfuz

JermyJermJerm said:


> Did it arrive without any notification? Or was there an email about delivery (not delay)?


I received email to collect from local Ball office, no email about delay. Met other folks who also collected at the same time.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## JermyJermJerm

Still waiting for my email  

Traveling next week, would love to take this as my main watch

edit:
annnnd....just contacted them, my watch is to be shipped from Switzerland _today_ only :-| and expected to arrive in about 2 weeks

considering i have a friend who did the order later than me and hers has already arrived to the country, this is outrageous, i tell you. outrageous!


----------



## Alan From New York

JermyJermJerm said:


> Did it arrive without any notification? Or was there an email about delivery (not delay)?


 They send emails of the watch's progress.


----------



## JermyJermJerm

Alan From New York said:


> They send emails of the watch's progress.


Yes, I'm aware of that. However they do not (now that I know) send the update that mentions it's been sent out to the respective countries.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckMiller

Someone should post a real world night lume photo.


----------



## jon_huskisson

Still no other Night Breakers received?

How about shipping confirmations?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

Nothing yet. I’m not gonna get nervous or itchy until sometime near Thanksgiving.

I think there were approximately 15 members here that pre ordered the NB and only 1 has received a watch to my knowledge.

I would like to see a few more pics and a lume shot though, just to tide us over


----------



## John Price

Yeah, nothing here either other than the already mentioned email from Ball about delays. No worries. I've got this coming and an Alexander Shorokhoff on layaway (Christmas present my wife is generously letting me get). Next 2 months should be fun.


----------



## ChuckMiller

Someone here said they had one and would be posting pictures soon. Did that ever happen?


----------



## azigman

Just got the following email:

Order ID: xxxxx
Model: NM2188C-S12-BE1 
Dear AZ,
Your order has now left our Swiss factory and is on its way to you. To avoid having you to deal with the pesky customs clearance procedure, it will first be imported by our U.S. distributor and from there, it will be dispatched and sent to your address. A tracking number will be provided to you once it leaves our U.S. distributor. 
Thank you for your patience and understanding with regard to the delay faced in the production of the Fireman NightBreaker pre-order program.

For any questions regarding the domestic shipment please contact our U.S. distributor:
BALL Watch USA 
1920 Dr. MLK St North 
Suite D 
St Petersburg, FL 33704 
USA 
Tel.: +1 727 896 4278 
Fax: +1 727 825 0803 
[email protected]
We hope you will like your new timepiece and we would be glad to answer any questions you may have, please feel free to contact us at [email protected]
Kind regards,
Malika
BALL WATCH COMPANY
_______________________________________________________________________
Facebook BALLWatchCompany
Twitter @BALLWatchCo
Instagram @Ballwatch


----------



## jon_huskisson

azigman said:


> Just got the following email:
> 
> Order ID: xxxxx
> Model: NM2188C-S12-BE1
> Dear AZ,
> Your order has now left our Swiss factory and is on its way to you. To avoid having you to deal with the pesky customs clearance procedure, it will first be imported by our U.S. distributor and from there, it will be dispatched and sent to your address. A tracking number will be provided to you once it leaves our U.S. distributor.
> Thank you for your patience and understanding with regard to the delay faced in the production of the Fireman NightBreaker pre-order program.
> 
> For any questions regarding the domestic shipment please contact our U.S. distributor:
> BALL Watch USA
> 1920 Dr. MLK St North
> Suite D
> St Petersburg, FL 33704
> USA
> Tel.: +1 727 896 4278
> Fax: +1 727 825 0803
> [email protected]
> We hope you will like your new timepiece and we would be glad to answer any questions you may have, please feel free to contact us at [email protected]
> Kind regards,
> Malika
> BALL WATCH COMPANY
> _______________________________________________________________________
> Facebook BALLWatchCompany
> Twitter @BALLWatchCo
> Instagram @Ballwatch


I got that e-mail too. How long do you think it'll take to arrive - 10 days?


----------



## jcombs1

jon_huskisson said:


> I got that e-mail too. How long do you think it'll take to arrive - 10 days?


Receved the same email. The watches they have shipped through the my offer sale have arrived 2 days after notification so hopefully it's less than a week by the time it arrives to the AD or whom ever it goes through and then they ship it from there.

cant imagine it would take much longer than a week.


----------



## ChuckMiller

Good, we will finally see some real photos.


----------



## jon_huskisson

jcombs1 said:


> Receved the same email. The watches they have shipped through the my offer sale have arrived 2 days after notification so hopefully it's less than a week by the time it arrives to the AD or whom ever it goes through and then they ship it from there.
> 
> cant imagine it would take much longer than a week.


I like your optimism, and I hope you're right.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price

Got that same email too today and was wondering about how long it'd be now. I'll be pleasantly surprised if it arrives sooner than 2 weeks from now.

Looking forward to photos as we all receive them.


----------



## JermyJermJerm

This watch is BRIGHT.









So, I made a call 2 Fridays ago and was told that they were shipping it out on that day. No emails like the ones above (maybe they're now doing it, i don't know). Arrived last Friday, and the Ball boutique in the mall called me for collection. So happens that I was in the mall to catch a movie, so whaddayaknow, dem tritium tubes are really nice!

Good heft to the watch, the blue is lighter at some angles, but I think the white tritium tubes are a good choice. Pics above taken with mobile so not as clear for the lume shot.


----------



## jcombs1

Whoa, that is bright! That cyclops though, is no good.

I hope I wasn’t too optimistic in my delivery expectations. Fingers crossed that the US buyers will hear something in the next day or so.


----------



## JermyJermJerm

i dunno, i'm kinda digging the cyclops here lol


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Awesome looking pics! I’m really starting to chomp at the bit for mine to come. I haven’t heard anything in the past few weeks now. 

I ordered the black dial with yellow tubes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

JermyJermJerm said:


> i dunno, i'm kinda digging the cyclops here lol


Would help me to actually see the date without squinting, lol. Not a tough swap to make if I really dislike it. Gotta see it in the flesh first, I guess.

Yours looks great, congrats.


----------



## michael8238

Wow that lume is so much brighter than I expected...


----------



## JermyJermJerm

michael8238 said:


> Wow that lume is so much brighter than I expected...


Don't forget, lume pics always glow brighter than in real life. However, this watch is plenty bright (just not until THAT bright lol)


----------



## icezworld

I received mine too!!! But they still owing me the nato strap!


----------



## Motokulompat

By looking at the second hand light trail.... approx. 7sec exposure.
By the way.... nice watch you got there.


----------



## surfuz

JermyJermJerm said:


> This watch is BRIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I made a call 2 Fridays ago and was told that they were shipping it out on that day. No emails like the ones above (maybe they're now doing it, i don't know). Arrived last Friday, and the Ball boutique in the mall called me for collection. So happens that I was in the mall to catch a movie, so whaddayaknow, dem tritium tubes are really nice!
> 
> Good heft to the watch, the blue is lighter at some angles, but I think the white tritium tubes are a good choice. Pics above taken with mobile so not as clear for the lume shot.


White is really nice!

My orange tube is not so bright.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## JermyJermJerm

Motokulompat said:


> By looking at the second hand light trail.... approx. 7sec exposure.
> By the way.... nice watch you got there.


handheld 8 seconds on the Note 8 in pro mode lol. couldn't be arsed to find the mobile tripod


----------



## JermyJermJerm

surfuz said:


> White is really nice!
> 
> My orange tube is not so bright.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


The green tubes are a lot brighter compared to the white and orange one. This is how it probably looks to the naked eye once you've adjusted to the dark.


----------



## michael8238

Now that's more like what I expected...



JermyJermJerm said:


> The green tubes are a lot brighter compared to the white and orange one. This is how it probably looks to the naked eye once you've adjusted to the dark.


----------



## ChuckMiller

This watch is worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## jon_huskisson

JermyJermJerm said:


> This watch is BRIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I made a call 2 Fridays ago and was told that they were shipping it out on that day. No emails like the ones above (maybe they're now doing it, i don't know). Arrived last Friday, and the Ball boutique in the mall called me for collection. So happens that I was in the mall to catch a movie, so whaddayaknow, dem tritium tubes are really nice!
> 
> Good heft to the watch, the blue is lighter at some angles, but I think the white tritium tubes are a good choice. Pics above taken with mobile so not as clear for the lume shot.


Great to finally see some more real life pics. Not 100% sold on the dial texture (somehow different to what I had expected), but love the depth those tall tubes give it.

Mine is due to arrive on Thursday. Just hope I can get out of work early enough to collect it from UPS.


----------



## jcombs1

jon_huskisson said:


> Great to finally see some more real life pics. Not 100% sold on the dial texture (somehow different to what I had expected), but love the depth those tall tubes give it.
> 
> Mine is due to arrive on Thursday. Just hope I can get out of work early enough to collect it from UPS.


Maybe I wasn't too optimistic about the 1 week delivery time.

I haven't received a delivery notice, curious to know who is shipping yours?


----------



## jon_huskisson

jcombs1 said:


> Maybe I wasn't too optimistic about the 1 week delivery time.
> 
> I haven't received a delivery notice, curious to know who is shipping yours?


I didn't get the tracking info from Ball - I got an email from UPS telling me I had a package from Duber Time in Florida.

According to my Google search, Duber Time also operates as Ball Watch USA. Sent via UPS Ground (typically 3 days I think) and requires a signature.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price

Got the same UPS tracking email. Expected arrival Tuesday. Looking forward to it!


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Congrats you guys. I haven't received anything from UPS yet, but you've got my waiting impatiently now. Looking forward to more pictures of various configurations as more people get their watches!


----------



## lovedeep

Nice looking watch!


----------



## JermyJermJerm

it's friday! - at least where i am. noone got their watches yet?


----------



## ergezen1

It's one of the best white dials, very unique. Much better than the photos.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

ergezen1 said:


> It's one of the best white dials, very unique. Much better than the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. So far consensus from those who have received, including myself, is it's much better than pics.

Worth the risk of buying the unknown with preorder discount 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak

That would of been my choice with white tubes. Looks good, but wow that cyclops is no joke throws off the balance for me.


----------



## michael8238

That's how I configured mine, except I chose white lume instead.
Now I'm really curious to see the piece in person---I kind of have mixed feelings looking at the pics.
That dial texture might be a bit too much for my liking, but then again, the actual watch will be so much smaller than the pics.



ergezen1 said:


> It's one of the best white dials, very unique. Much better than the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ergezen1

another photo, the look changes by the light





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

michael8238 said:


> That's how I configured mine, except I chose white lume instead.
> Now I'm really curious to see the piece in person---I kind of have mixed feelings looking at the pics.
> That dial texture might be a bit too much for my liking, but then again, the actual watch will be so much smaller than the pics.


We ordered the same watch, I was hoping it was more white than silver. It looks really nice, still not sure of the cyclops. Excited to see it in the flesh.

Still no notice of shipment.


----------



## jcombs1

ergezen1, looks great. Congrats.


----------



## ergezen1

Let me show you two photos how the watch reacts to the light.

It would have been much better without cyclop and if the side walls of the lume tubes are silver (mirror effect) painted imo.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

It’s more sporty than dressy, a good thing IMO, but it might do both for me. 

I’m liking it better with every photo. Thanks for teasing us with the pics ergezen1!

Now where is the da*n UPS truck...


----------



## John Price

So, am I the only one who ordered it with the large 12, 4, 8 numerals?


----------



## ChuckMiller

I wanted to be a fan but I am not warming up to the dial. I suspect Ball will apply this new tube look to more designs.


----------



## Maddog1970

Like 99% of what I see - except that darn cyclops!......just kills it for me...


----------



## michael8238

I just got a call this morning saying mine will be shipped out soon.



jcombs1 said:


> We ordered the same watch, I was hoping it was more white than silver. It looks really nice, still not sure of the cyclops. Excited to see it in the flesh.
> 
> Still no notice of shipment.


----------



## Betterthere

Would think cyclops could be removed fairly easy. Still no notice on mine.


----------



## jon_huskisson

UPS tried to delivery mine while I was at work yesterday. I was hoping to collect it from the local UPS store yesterday evening, but it was re-routed to a different collection point and delivered there today. Will be collecting it tonight!

Great to see that more are being received now. I like the look of the white dial, but I hope the cyclops is less prominent on the blue version I've ordered.


----------



## jcombs1

Mine is scheduled for delivery Wednesday of next week and I may be traveling. Keep posting your pics please.


----------



## taike

John Price said:


> So, am I the only one who ordered it with the large 12, 4, 8 numerals?


No


----------



## jon_huskisson

Mine is in the house. Some quicky cellphone photos, with initial thoughts to follow.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson

I won't go into too many details here, as I assume most of you are familiar with Ball watches and their characteristics (and perhaps this specific case and bracelet), but I'm very pleased with my Night Breaker.

The dial is a beautiful colour; the blue is subdued but far from dull. Of the photos I posted above, the 1st, 3rd and 5th photos capture the colour most accurately. Under bright light and looking straight on at the dial (as in my 2nd photo) I was initially slightly disappointed that the dial texture was not as fine as I would ideally like, but in more natural light and/or at an angle the texture looks great. The dial is very multi-faceted, and has a great depth to it, in part due to the tall tubes. The red second hand is fun, and adds to the sporty vibe.

I opted for the yellow tubes. They are definitely not as bright as the green tubes on the hands, but I am happy that I opted for 3 different colors, and the yellow looks good with the blue dial. This is my first watch with tritium tubes, so I have no direct comparison, but I must say the tubes are very pleasing - it was a novelty to glance at my watch whilst walking the dogs in semi-darkness this evening, and see the time very clearly.

The case and strap are great, but I'm sure that won't surprise you. The screw-in pins and half links make re-sizing the bracelet very easy. Those of you with large wrists might struggle though; I have thin wrists and usually have to remove 4 or 5 links from a bracelet, but I only removed 2.5 links from this bracelet. The clasp will take some getting used to, but the aesthetics of it outweigh this minor inconvenience. Too early to comment on accuracy, but the crown and winding action feel good.

This watch is well worth the purchase price, and even worth the painful wait. I hope you all receive yours quickly, and like it as much as I like mine.

Edit: I'm not too keen on the cyclops, but I don't hate it either, so I can live with it


----------



## jcombs1

jon_huskisson said:


> I won't go into too many details here, as I assume most of you are familiar with Ball watches and their characteristics (and perhaps this specific case and bracelet), but I'm very pleased with my Night Breaker.
> 
> The dial is a beautiful colour; the blue is subdued but far from dull. Of the photos I posted above, the 1st, 3rd and 5th photos capture the colour most accurately. Under bright light and looking straight on at the dial (as in my 2nd photo) I was initially slightly disappointed that the dial texture was not as fine as I would ideally like, but in more natural light and/or at an angle the texture looks great. The dial is very multi-faceted, and has a great depth to it, in part due to the tall tubes. The red second hand is fun, and adds to the sporty vibe.
> 
> I opted for the yellow tubes. They are definitely not as bright as the green tubes on the hands, but I am happy that I opted for 3 different colors, and the yellow looks good with the blue dial. This is my first watch with tritium tubes, so I have no direct comparison, but I must say the tubes are very pleasing - it was a novelty to glance at my watch whilst walking the dogs in semi-darkness this evening, and see the time very clearly.
> 
> The case and strap are great, but I'm sure that won't surprise you. The screw-in pins and half links make re-sizing the bracelet very easy. Those of you with large wrists might struggle though; I have thin wrists and usually have to remove 4 or 5 links from a bracelet, but I only removed 2.5 links from this bracelet. The clasp will take some getting used to, but the aesthetics of it outweigh this minor inconvenience. Too early to comment on accuracy, but the crown and winding action feel good.
> 
> This watch is well worth the purchase price, and even worth the painful wait. I hope you all receive yours quickly, and like it as much as I like mine.
> 
> Edit: I'm not too keen on the cyclops, but I don't hate it either, so I can live with it


Thanks for the mini review, it looks nice and I'm glad you are happy with the purchase.

Realizing they are very different brands with different aesthetics, how does it compare in build quality and impression to your Damasko DA38?

There may be many here that are familiar with the case and strap of Ball watches, but I'm not one of them as this will also be my first.


----------



## jon_huskisson

jcombs1 said:


> Thanks for the mini review, it looks nice and I'm glad you are happy with the purchase.
> 
> Realizing they are very different brands with different aesthetics, how does it compare in build quality and impression to your Damasko DA38?
> 
> There may be many here that are familiar with the case and strap of Ball watches, but I'm not one of them as this will also be my first.


I'll put some more detailed comments on the thread in f71 that may be more insightful to those not familiar with Ball watches at some point.

It's really difficult to compare this to Damasko, but I will say that the fit and finish appears to be very good. It certainly feels like a solid watch with a decent weight to it, and the tolerances where the bracelet meets the case are tight (albeit not Damasko tight). The bracelet on the Ball isn't in the same league, but that's not surprising when the Damasko bracelet alone costs 3/4 of the price of the Ball. Also, whilst the crown action on the Ball is good, it's not as pleasing to wind/set as the Damasko.

Where the Ball excels is in the subtlety to the case; the brushing is very fine (which makes it surprisingly shiny - something I wasn't keen on at first) and looks very nicely done on first inspection, and there are many facets to the case, which makes it more interesting than the blocky Damasko. This is a feature of Ball watches that really appeals to me; when I handled a Fireman Victory Racer at an AD a couple of years back my first impression was that the shaping of the case and lugs was head and shoulders above anything I owned at the time. Obviously it's a more delicate watch than the hardened Damasko, but the flip-side to that is that the toughness of the Damasko seems to limit how interesting the shape of the case can be.

The dials are obviously completely different aesthetics, but the Ball dial is significantly more interesting, and of course the tritium tubes help to set it apart.

Two very different watches, with different strengths, but I have a feeling both will be keepers.

Hope that helps!


----------



## RightYouAreKen

These area really looking great so far. I️ am starting to get impatient for mine, lol. Hope I️ hear this coming week. 

I’m really liking the design. I️ think it’ll be a great every day wearer for me. I️ even don’t mind the cyclops. Sure it would look cleaner without perhaps, but it’s functional and I️ think a fairly unique/interesting feature not seen on many watches outside of Rolex. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price

Got mine today (will get photos up in a day or few). I ordered the blue model with the 12,4,8 dial. Not sure if it's a keeper though or not. The blue dial looks good indoors but it has a bit of a "plasticky" look outside in bright sunlight (a bit on the too light grey blue side). I do like the depth to the dial and the tall tritium tubes are cool (esp how they set into the sloping rehaut). The polished hands have a lot of contrast against the dial so EASY to read. I like the Fireman Racer case - nice and thin, good size overall. I wish the bracelet had some taper but not a big deal. If there was just a bit more "richness" to the dial color...


----------



## John Price

Nothing really wrong with the watch - just not "bonding" with it. For those of you liking yours - I'm happy for you, but this one is just not doing it for me.


----------



## asushane

John Price said:


> Nothing really wrong with the watch - just not "bonding" with it. For those of you liking yours - I'm happy for you, but this one is just not doing it for me.


Thanks for the info, that's exactly why I changed my preorder from blue to black. I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet, though, so I'll admire everyone else's for now.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Can someone please post a pic of the clasp. Is it butterfly? Any micro adjustments? Half links?


----------



## John Price

I don't have a photo handy but it's the same bracelet as the Fireman Racer - the hidden clasp is a pressure fit butterfly style clasp (no buttons to release it, just pull up on it). There are no micro adjustments. The watch does come with full and half links though so it's not too hard to get a pretty good fit.


----------



## mplsabdullah

John Price said:


> I don't have a photo handy but it's the same bracelet as the Fireman Racer - the hidden clasp is a pressure fit butterfly style clasp (no buttons to release it, just pull up on it). There are no micro adjustments. The watch does come with full and half links though so it's not too hard to get a pretty good fit.


Thank you for the reply


----------



## surfuz

Lume shot of DLC, Voyager and Nightbreaker









Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

surfuz said:


> Lume shot of DLC, Voyager and Nightbreaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


What a trio! The Nightbreaker lume is awesome


----------



## jcombs1

Finally picked mine up at the UPS depot. Very happy with it, dressy enough for me and sporty enough to wear everyday. I'll get over the cyclops and the white tritium is a nice combo with the white dial. The bracelet is very good as well but I immediately switched it to a nice Colareb strap. All around pleased.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Looks great! I see you got the rare single hand model!


----------



## Betterthere

Am I the only one left without a watch?


----------



## taike

Betterthere said:


> Am I the only one left without a watch?


no


----------



## paintingtiger

jcombs1 said:


> Finally picked mine up at the UPS depot. Very happy with it, dressy enough for me and sporty enough to wear everyday. I'll get over the cyclops and the white tritium is a nice combo with the white dial. The bracelet is very good as well but I immediately switched it to a nice Colareb strap. All around pleased.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12661347&stc=1&d=1510864802"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


That white dial looks great! Better than the marketing shots. Especially nice on that strap.


----------



## jcombs1

paintingtiger said:


> That white dial looks great! Better than the marketing shots. Especially nice on that strap.


Thanks!

Thought I had made a mistake ordering the silver/white dial instead of the black but after seeing it IRL I'm glad I didn't change my mind. Not sure why Ball calls it silver, it's more of a cream white IMO. I agree, it does look great and the contrast with the red on the dial is spot on.

I've only owned a handful of entry-level Swiss and German brands but this might be my nicest watch to date, well finished, a very solid feel and great value, IMO.

I know some aren't happy with Ball's direct sales approach but if they consistently produce watches of similar quality at ~$1,000, I have a hard time believing they won't be successful.


----------



## Heljestrand

jcombs1 said:


> Thought I had made a mistake ordering the silver/white dial.................


NOPE,.......no mistake. You SCORED...It is a beauty Sir.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Betterthere said:


> Am I the only one left without a watch?


I'm still waiting for my shipping notice as well.


----------



## jjvande

Thought you'd like black...


----------



## jjvande

I'm in love. White tubes.


----------



## paintingtiger

jjvande said:


> Thought you'd like black...


Pretty sweet as well!


----------



## xherion

Both black and cream looks gorgeous, a bit different than other Ball's offerings.
I just don't understand why they removed the "RR" second counterweight.


----------



## surfuz

xherion said:


> Both black and cream looks gorgeous, a bit different than other Ball's offerings.
> I just don't understand why they removed the "RR" second counterweight.


I miss the RR counterweight too. Must be to bring the cost down.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael8238

Damn black looks quite nice...



jjvande said:


> Thought you'd like black...


----------



## jon_huskisson

Good to see they're starting to arrive now, and people are mostly happy with them.

I'm loving my blue dial. I agree with the member above who said the blue dial looks a little plasticky in direct bright light (such as when I first opened it up under a lamp), but in any other light, or at a slight angle, it looks beautiful, and the color shifts nicely with the light/angle.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## azigman

Mine arrived yesterday evening by UPS. This is my first Ball watch and first watch with butterfly clasp and also first with cyclops. I have no problem with the cyclops, especially at my advanced age. I'm not crazy about the clasp and with a perfect fit I find it difficult to get a finger under the clasp to release it but it certainly feels comfortable on my wrist. I find the lume to be comparable to my Isobrite T-100 and am happy with the watch overall. BTW, this is the blue dial. I know it looks black but this is just the lighting.

Quick iPhone shot:








Be well,

AZ


----------



## jcombs1




----------



## RightYouAreKen

Nice to see some black ones as that's what I ordered. They look great!


----------



## taike

Anyone get a big numbers dial?


----------



## paintingtiger

jon_huskisson said:


> Good to see they're starting to arrive now, and people are mostly happy with them.
> 
> I'm loving my blue dial. I agree with the member above who said the blue dial looks a little plasticky in direct bright light (such as when I first opened it up under a lamp), but in any other light, or at a slight angle, it looks beautiful, and the color shifts nicely with the light/angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Amazing shots of that blue dial! Really looks sharp.


----------



## JermyJermJerm

Just about my daily driver for the most part. So versatile!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Still looking for my first Ball. This would have been it had they gone with the larger case. 

How secure is the clasp if it has no latch?


----------



## JermyJermJerm

ChiefWahoo said:


> Still looking for my first Ball. This would have been it had they gone with the larger case.
> 
> How secure is the clasp if it has no latch?


Pretty tight

If you're looking for one, the pre-order for the Engineer Hydrocarbon AeroGMT II is still on (I think)

That's one sexy piece


----------



## Elkins45

ChiefWahoo said:


> Still looking for my first Ball. This would have been it had they gone with the larger case.
> 
> How secure is the clasp if it has no latch?


What's your definition of larger? The current preorder is available in both 40 and 43mm, and it's <$1000.

My new Fireman Racer has the butterfly clasp and it is extremely secure. Extremely. The first time I put it on I thought it had malfunctioned. You have to really put some force into it to make it disengage.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Thank you both. I am looking at the current pre-order. It's quite the bargain. I prefer simple indices over numerals, though, so I have to think about it. 
43 is what I'd get. I was just hoping this model had been in 43 since it's closer to the style I want.
One last question: does anyone know how large the bracelet is? My wrist is ~8.5" and I fear it would be hard to get additional links after the fact. I'll also contact them over Facebook (they seem responsive) but thought I'd ask real-world opinions. 
Thanks.


----------



## jon_huskisson

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thank you both. I am looking at the current pre-order. It's quite the bargain. I prefer simple indices over numerals, though, so I have to think about it.
> 43 is what I'd get. I was just hoping this model had been in 43 since it's closer to the style I want.
> One last question: does anyone know how large the bracelet is? My wrist is ~8.5" and I fear it would be hard to get additional links after the fact. I'll also contact them over Facebook (they seem responsive) but thought I'd ask real-world opinions.
> Thanks.


I couldn't tell you the exact size, but I suspect anyone with an 8"+ wrist would struggle. I think I only took 2 1/2 links out for my 6.75" wrist, so it might only be about 7.5". The bracelet is very nice, but I do find the clasp fiddly; I always seem to pull on the wrong side first - perhaps I should switch it around.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

jon_huskisson said:


> I couldn't tell you the exact size, but I suspect anyone with an 8"+ wrist would struggle. I think I only took 2 1/2 links out for my 6.75" wrist, so it might only be about 7.5". The bracelet is very nice, but I do find the clasp fiddly; I always seem to pull on the wrong side first - perhaps I should switch it around.


When I tried on a Marvelight at a local AD, it fit pretty close even having removed no links. My wrist is 7.5". So I'd say that guess is about right. With an 8"+ wrist I'd probably count on having to order a few extra links.


----------



## asushane

RightYouAreKen said:


> I'm still waiting for my shipping notice as well.


Waiting for my black/indices/white lume shipping notice as well. I've been wearing my Fireman Racer that I won in the myoffer program, and I'm looking forward to choosing which I like better.


----------



## Damon.belispree

Handsome!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## RightYouAreKen

I decided to email Ball for a status update on my watch and received the following reply. 

“Thank you for your message. We faced some delays in the production of the Fireman NightBreaker, please accept our apologies. Your watch is scheduled to leave our Swiss factory this week, it will first be shipped to our US distributor in Florida where it will be imported, dispatched and sent to your address via UPS. You will receive the tracking number once available.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thank you both. I am looking at the current pre-order. It's quite the bargain. I prefer simple indices over numerals, though, so I have to think about it.
> 43 is what I'd get. I was just hoping this model had been in 43 since it's closer to the style I want.
> One last question: does anyone know how large the bracelet is? My wrist is ~8.5" and I fear it would be hard to get additional links after the fact. I'll also contact them over Facebook (they seem responsive) but thought I'd ask real-world opinions.
> Thanks.


Ball is pretty responsive on their facebook. I asked a few questions before and was answered within a day or so.


----------



## azigman

Just a FYI regarding the quality of the Lume from the Tritium tubes..... I did an iPhone shot of the NightBreaker next to my Armourlite Isobrite T-100 and the comparison is quite interesting. NightBreaker on the left and Isobrite on the right unretouched and straight from the camera.









and of course, had to get additional shot of the Fall Reflections.....and I realize that accuracy on any watch is somewhat luck of the draw but so far this watch is just incredible. 7-8 sec fast the first couple of days (total) and I reset it and it is now 2-3 sec. fast (total) since Saturday.









Be well,

AZ


----------



## Betterthere

RightYouAreKen said:


> I decided to email Ball for a status update on my watch and received the following reply.
> 
> "Thank you for your message. We faced some delays in the production of the Fireman NightBreaker, please accept our apologies. Your watch is scheduled to leave our Swiss factory this week, it will first be shipped to our US distributor in Florida where it will be imported, dispatched and sent to your address via UPS. You will receive the tracking number once available."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats good..i did the same with no reply.


----------



## paintingtiger

azigman said:


> Just a FYI regarding the quality of the Lume from the Tritium tubes..... I did an iPhone shot of the NightBreaker next to my Armourlite Isobrite T-100 and the comparison is quite interesting. NightBreaker on the left and Isobrite on the right unretouched and straight from the camera.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12673275&stc=1&d=1511285413"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> and of course, had to get additional shot of the Fall Reflections.....and I realize that accuracy on any watch is somewhat luck of the draw but so far this watch is just incredible. 7-8 sec fast the first couple of days (total) and I reset it and it is now 2-3 sec. fast (total) since Saturday.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12673277&stc=1&d=1511285457"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Be well,
> 
> AZ


That last pic looks pretty awesome! Makes the watch look rather tempting.


----------



## surfuz

Betterthere said:


> Thats good..i did the same with no reply.


I find that generally FB messenger works faster than email.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen

surfuz said:


> I find that generally FB messenger works faster than email.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


I replied to my original order receipt email and got a response within 24 hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

For messenger, normally get a response within an hour, sometimes even faster. Which is impressive to me  

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

surfuz said:


> I find that generally FB messenger works faster than email.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Got answer when used different email. A delay but expected to ship later this week.


----------



## cyenxian

Nice !


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Just got an email from Ball that my watch has left Switzerland and is on its way to the Florida distributor. Hopefully I’ll have it next week or early the following week. 

Hope others get theirs soon too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I thought I was finally going to land my first Aragon, but I'm not a fan of those Doorbuster watches! I need to find Weng, introduce myself, and explain that his 50mm watches don't even look okay on my 300 lb ass. 

I decided to finally grab a Divemaster I've been wanting, but it was full price, which I don't think I've ever seen from these guys LOL. 

Universe is telling me this holiday to spend my money on cameras instead of watches.


----------



## Betterthere

RightYouAreKen said:


> Just got an email from Ball that my watch has left Switzerland and is on its way to the Florida distributor. Hopefully I'll have it next week or early the following week.
> 
> Hope others get theirs soon too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Received my email today also.


----------



## jupiterfang

Not a big fan of the withe dial version, but the black dial is a killer


----------



## jcombs1

jupiterfang said:


> Not a big fan of the withe dial version, but the black dial is a killer


Thanks for that useful information.

Almost. There. Can. Smell. F29....


----------



## Betterthere

jcombs1 said:


> Thanks for that useful information.
> 
> Almost. There. Can. Smell. F29....


flipping?


----------



## jon_huskisson

azigman said:


> .....and I realize that accuracy on any watch is somewhat luck of the draw but so far this watch is just incredible. 7-8 sec fast the first couple of days (total) and I reset it and it is now 2-3 sec. fast (total) since Saturday.


Nice! After running mine for a week it averaged 5 seconds fast a day. I'll be happy if it stays that way.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

Betterthere said:


> flipping?


I was quoting a new member who was speed posting to get to 100 posts so he/she could sell on F29. It slightly irritates me when that's done. Useless posts that contribute nothing to a thread, at least post in a way that's not as obvious. But he probably needs to sell something, so I kind of understand. We've all been there, I guess.

I think my white dialed NB is a keeper, although I am looking at a blue Fireman Racer from a seller in Japan. If I end up getting that one bought I won't keep both of them, but really impressed with the quality of mine.

I need to stay off of this forum....


----------



## Betterthere

jcombs1 said:


> I was quoting a new member who was speed posting to get to 100 posts so he/she could sell on F29. It slightly irritates me when that's done. Useless posts that contribute nothing to a thread, at least post in a way that's not as obvious. But he probably needs to sell something, so I kind of understand. We've all been there, I guess.
> 
> I think my white dialed NB is a keeper, although I am looking at a blue Fireman Racer from a seller in Japan. If I end up getting that one bought I won't keep both of them, but really impressed with the quality of mine.
> 
> I need to stay off of this forum....


Got it...yes that is irritating. ..rule came long after i joined as it did for jupiterfang. So i guess he joined mainly to sell and then rules changed. When i see a page where its same user who posted last on each thread ....


----------



## jcombs1

On a Cincy Watch Strap Nato.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Well I finally got my UPS shipping notice today. Scheduled delivery Tuesday the 12th. 

I expected some delays, but being 2 months late, after having ordered in July, is quite annoying. I will probably be unlikely to pre-order another Ball...I just don't have the patience.


----------



## jcombs1

RightYouAreKen said:


> Well I finally got my UPS shipping notice today. Scheduled delivery Tuesday the 12th.
> 
> I expected some delays, but being 2 months late, after having ordered in July, is quite annoying. I will probably be unlikely to pre-order another Ball...I just don't have the patience.


That's a long time to wait. Too long, IMO.


----------



## Betterthere

RightYouAreKen said:


> Well I finally got my UPS shipping notice today. Scheduled delivery Tuesday the 12th.
> 
> I expected some delays, but being 2 months late, after having ordered in July, is quite annoying. I will probably be unlikely to pre-order another Ball...I just don't have the patience.


still don't have my notice and I agree with you 100% ...will not preorder another

Finally called Florida...got mine freed...should arrive tomorrow dec 7th


----------



## Betterthere

Arrived today... nice quality... was considering flipping but not so sure now...







yes this is a blue dial with yellow markers. picture looks black.


----------



## xherion

It's a keeper


----------



## Elkins45

I love the look of those tall rectangular tubes.


----------



## paintingtiger

Betterthere said:


> Arrived today... nice quality... was considering flipping but not so sure now...
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12715501&stc=1&d=1512699210"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> yes this is a blue dial with yellow markers. picture looks black.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12715537&stc=1&d=1512700734"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Looks fantastic on that strap!


----------



## Betterthere

paintingtiger said:


> Looks fantastic on that strap!


Thanks think I like it better on strap. Was old one I had.


----------



## Rbird7282

Here's mine. Blue dial, yellow tubes. Came on the bracelet but recently switched to this strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

Rbird7282 said:


> Here's mine. Blue dial, yellow tubes. Came on the bracelet but recently switched to this strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks good... type strap I thought would look best. What is it?


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Rbird7282

Thanks. The strap is a Hadley Roma MS2035 alligator grain calfskin.


----------



## Betterthere

Rbird7282 said:


> Thanks. The strap is a Hadley Roma MS2035 alligator grain calfskin.


wrist size? how much overlap on underside?


----------



## Rbird7282

IIRC wrist is a 7 1/4-71/2". Perfect amount of overlap as I wear it right in the middle of the adjustment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

Rbird7282 said:


> IIRC wrist is a 7 1/4-71/2". Perfect amount of overlap as I wear it right in the middle of the adjustment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I ordered one.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Mine just arrived today. Like it a lot so far! Will post pics and a little review in the next few days.

One question...what size are these bracelet screws? The screwdriver I bought and used for my Omega Speedmaster is too wide to fit these tiny screws...


----------



## surfuz

RightYouAreKen said:


> Mine just arrived today. Like it a lot so far! Will post pics and a little review in the next few days.
> 
> One question...what size are these bracelet screws? The screwdriver I bought and used for my Omega Speedmaster is too wide to fit these tiny screws...


Hi, I asked Ball the same question before, 12mm. This size works for me.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Betterthere

surfuz said:


> Hi, I asked Ball the same question before, 12mm. This size works for me.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


I used a 1.5 with no problems


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Ok thanks guys. Mine is a 1.8.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

RightYouAreKen said:


> Ok thanks guys. Mine is a 1.8.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes 1.8 is too big... as always just be sure (using magnifiers) that the head fits down in the slot. I had 1.8 and 1.5 handy and the 1.5 fit. I was too lazy to go find a smaller one.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Here are some initial pictures.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

RightYouAreKen said:


> Here are some initial pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some of the nicest pics I have seen, better than those from Ball itself.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

surfuz said:


> Some of the nicest pics I have seen, better than those from Ball itself.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


I'm flattered! Thank you so much!

Here's another. It's doing office duty today. Looks and feels at home!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

RightYouAreKen said:


> surfuz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the nicest pics I have seen, better than those from Ball itself.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm flattered! Thank you so much!
> 
> Here's another. It's doing office duty today. Looks and feels at home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Looks great on the wrist.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

What kind of accuracy are people seeing out of their watches so far? Mine is running about +8s/d after a day and a half, which I’m a little disappointed with. It doesn’t seem to vary much with position, but I’d hoped it would be under 5s/d which most of my 2824s have been. If it stays this way over the next few months, I'll probably drop by my local Ball AD to have regulated a bit slower.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

How is the bracelet fit and the clasp? I tend to shy away from butterfly style clasps as I can really get a good fit. Always prefer to have some micro adjust options.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

mplsabdullah said:


> How is the bracelet fit and the clasp? I tend to shy away from butterfly style clasps as I can really get a good fit. Always prefer to have some micro adjust options.


I'll be honest I'd prefer if the watch had a standard button closure or safety clasp style single fold deployant, but I don't mind the butterfly clasp too much. It is a little fiddly to fasten or undo, but it is comfortable. The bracelet seems well made, though it is a bit sqeaky. I expect that will go away once it wears in a little. My Omega Speedmaster bracelet was the same way when new.

The brushed surfaces are a bit finer textured or more polished than the brushed surfaces on other watches I have, so these show some fingerprints, but the style is unique and I like it. It almost evokes railroad tracks to me, especially looking across the inner side of the wrist where the clasp is. The watch comes with two half links installed. I like my watches a bit loose so I can move them around my wrist easily (I can't stand when watches stick to my wrist). My wrist is 7.5" or so, and removing one of the half links gave me my ideal fit.


----------



## jametoo

RightYouAreKen said:


> What kind of accuracy are people seeing out of their watches so far? Mine is running about +8s/d after a day and a half, which I'm a little disappointed with. It doesn't seem to vary much with position, but I'd hoped it would be under 5s/d which most of my 2824s have been. If it stays this way over the next few months, I'll probably drop by my local Ball AD to have regulated a bit slower.
> I
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm getting about +2 Sec/day. I'm extremely satisfied with this watch. Love it!!!


----------



## mplsabdullah

RightYouAreKen said:


> I'll be honest I'd prefer if the watch had a standard button closure or safety clasp style single fold deployant, but I don't mind the butterfly clasp too much. It is a little fiddly to fasten or undo, but it is comfortable. The bracelet seems well made, though it is a bit sqeaky. I expect that will go away once it wears in a little. My Omega Speedmaster bracelet was the same way when new.
> 
> The brushed surfaces are a bit finer textured or more polished than the brushed surfaces on other watches I have, so these show some fingerprints, but the style is unique and I like it. It almost evokes railroad tracks to me, especially looking across the inner side of the wrist where the clasp is. The watch comes with two half links installed. I like my watches a bit loose so I can move them around my wrist easily (I can't stand when watches stick to my wrist). My wrist is 7.5" or so, and removing one of the half links gave me my ideal fit.


Thank you for the detailed response. I like the look of the bracelet as well however the butterfly clasp is what held me from doing the preorder for these and is holding me up from preordering the Legend 2. I tend to really need micro adjust options on a bracelet. I also strongly prefer bracelets to anything else so swapping for leather, etc. is not really an option for me. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Betterthere

mplsabdullah said:


> How is the bracelet fit and the clasp? I tend to shy away from butterfly style clasps as I can really get a good fit. Always prefer to have some micro adjust options.


Does have 2 half links...


----------



## Betterthere

FWIW I could never warm up to this Ball so I traded it. Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## verreauxi

Mine arrived about 2 weeks ago, and I wore it for a week while traveling. I got the blue dial and white lume. My impressions:

PROS: 
--I love the bracelet, particularly since the polished elements are recessed in the center part of the links, so they will scratch less.
--No surprise here: the lume, on an overnight flight, was typically brilliant and very readable.
--The red second hand is a nice design element--it really makes the dial pop! If there was a silver second hand the design would suffer. 

CONS:
--I could do without the cyclops date, it just clutters the dial
--the dial, as mentioned here, has a "plastic-ey" look to it, and the blue was quite different than advertised in the stock photos. The blue is more of a sea blue/gray, rather than the blue/royal blue in the photos. 
--would prefer a push-button clasp over the snap-type

On the whole, I'm satisfied with it, however.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Anyone know if these are ever going to be available as a mainline model? I can't find the Nightbreaker on either their international site, their USA site, or on Gnomon.


----------



## asushane

RightYouAreKen said:


> Anyone know if these are ever going to be available as a mainline model? I can't find the Nightbreaker on either their international site, their USA site, or on Gnomon.


I haven't seen them in the two AD's in my area either.

Which makes it hard for me to price mine for a sale listing without a pricing reference point.


----------



## verreauxi

Betterthere said:


> FWIW I could never warm up to this Ball so I traded it. Good luck to the rest of you.


Yeah, me too. It was a nice solid watch, but the dial looked too plastic-ey, and that ended up bothering me, so I ended up selling it. (see my post below about pros/cons)


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Sorry to hear you guys didn't enjoy it enough to keep it. I still enjoy mine and feel it's very unique looking, from the dial, indices, bracelet, and case...not to mention the illumination. I'm glad I bought it and it survived a big collection cull when I bought my Rolex Sub which gets a lot of wrist time now. Still, I take the Ball out occasionally and am wearing it today in fact.


----------



## asushane

RightYouAreKen said:


> Sorry to hear you guys didn't enjoy it enough to keep it. I still enjoy mine and feel it's very unique looking, from the dial, indices, bracelet, and case...not to mention the illumination. I'm glad I bought it and it survived a big collection cull when I bought my Rolex Sub which gets a lot of wrist time now. Still, I take the Ball out occasionally and am wearing it today in fact.


I actually really like mine with a black dial. But my Speedy Pro takes up my black-dial/stick index sportswatch time. Plus I have a black Fireman Racer that's fairly similar with the exact case and bracelet.

I should have went with a white one!


----------



## Alan From New York

Betterthere said:


> FWIW I could never warm up to this Ball so I traded it. Good luck to the rest of you.


I have this crazy credo that once you've bought a watch. it immediately starts to lose value, so I never sell. (Of course, my house is full of clutter.


----------



## iluvettes3

Has anyone had issues with the tritium being dim on their watches? I got a new to me Nightbreaker and the dial lume is very dim.


----------



## Triggers Broom

The cyclops on the Nightbreaker is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## taike

iluvettes3 said:


> Has anyone had issues with the tritium being dim on their watches? I got a new to me Nightbreaker and the dial lume is very dim.


compared to what?


----------



## taike

Triggers Broom said:


> The cyclops on the Nightbreaker is a deal breaker for me.


good to know


----------



## RightYouAreKen

iluvettes3 said:


> Has anyone had issues with the tritium being dim on their watches? I got a new to me Nightbreaker and the dial lume is very dim.


Have you owned another tritium lumed watch before? They arent as bright as freshly charged traditional lume but they are constant. If in a darkened room with reasonably adjusted eyes the lume should be very easy to read. Here's a pic of mine about as it appears if I look at it in the middle of the night with dark adjusted eyes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iluvettes3

*Admin edit: 4. No sales posts or "Want to Buy / Trade" posts of any kind. All such posts will be immediately deleted. There are Sales Corners at WatchUSeek for this express purpose. If you have a special offer you would like to make directly to forum members, email the Moderator(s) first to discuss it.*


----------

